
Show HN: Painless tab-completion script generator for Python applications - ishcheklein
https://dvc.org/blog/shtab-completion-release
======
ishcheklein
We've made a painless tab-completion script generator for Python applications!
It's called shtab and it currently works with argparse, docopt, and argopt to
produce bash and zsh completion scripts. This tool was originally created to
help dvc, but we realised it could be made more generic and valuable to the
world's entire ecosystem of Python CLI applications. Find out how to take
advantage of it in this blog post.

